# Tinker



## Wings (Oct 18, 2011)

Well today my stallion, Tinker, got a break from all this boring hand serving and went out to his mares.

Of course I brought the camera along.

I just love this stallion, this is him as he is. No make up, no work, coming into spring over a winter of hay and no rugs.


----------



## Performancemini (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow! He's gorgeous! Love the "feathers" and that long mane and forelock.


----------



## Wings (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, I've been watching him show off to the girls all day



He is loving it!

I swear there is more mane/tail/feathers then there is horse


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm seriously in love...he is so GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty smitten with him



I knew him for about 2 years before I brought him home and this is his first season here. Hate having to wait a year for his foals





He is such a quiet stallion but he oozes prescence. His favourite game is to chase the car up the driveway, he'll go flat out all the way with that lovely thick mane flying


----------



## cassie (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW!!! Bree can you please move up here??!!!



:wub between him and Palli!! WOW! oh actually maybe its good your down here! maybe Finn will have a chance



LOL

he is stunning!!!


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL Cassie! Finn's going to do just fine





And thanks, I'm passing all compliments onto Tinker who is taking them with the good grace of a gentleman



He and the girls have now settled and formed a nice little group. Lass flashy behaviour but I love watching them bunch up like this.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2011)

*wow* Now that is how I like my horses.



I don't want to offend anyone but the show horses don't really do it for me THIS guy is what it is all about. How can you not love him





(note to myself: put extra foundation on face this morning to cover nasty green shade that has appeared)


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

:rofl

I must admit, I may be fond of working my horses up for the ring (and I've seen Tinker's old show shots and he did it like a pro!) but I do like watching them go all hairy and natural in their breaks.

I keep saying the only thing stopping me from bringing Tinker out again is that I refuse to cut his mane


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2011)

I totally respect who does shows as I myself have done them but now I just prefer to see them as they are, they look like real horses and not something for Barbie to play with


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

They are such different looks. I compare Pallidon's show photos to the shots of his sire who, like Tinker, has been a paddock horse for about 5 or more years after finishing his show career. I actually can't wait until Pallidon gets to have that heavy mop of hair and deep golden coat that he just can't get while being clipped. Then I'll have two wild and hairy stallions to photograph!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh Bree he is gorgeous!








Just as I like them too - au natural, manes and tails flying free!

bet you cant wait until next year to see the results.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 19, 2011)

OH Yes very handsome boy..I love the way hes showing off to the ladies 



..my husband doesnt do that to me anymore 



 but I guess the lack of hair has alot to do with it 



..he really is something special


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys





I'm so very fond of this little stallion. He is such a ladies man to the point where he ignores any men who come into the paddock... but comes straight up to me! He has always prefered his female handlers to his male ones.

He can actually be hard to photograph due to being so dark and with so much mane. But if you catch him in action he just blows you away!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 19, 2011)

he is lovely ,,,,,he likes to strut his stuff


----------



## MeganH (Oct 19, 2011)

He sure is purdy


----------



## little lady (Oct 19, 2011)

Lovin his long forelock , mane and tail. Thanks for sharing your handsome man!


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 19, 2011)

*Faints*





I think I'm in love, he can come to Maine ANYTIME!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Oct 19, 2011)

Handsome boy! Looks like he's having a lot of fun.


----------



## Tab (Oct 19, 2011)

Handsome! He reminds me a little of my boy, Lex


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Now that's my kind of horse! He's gorgeous with all his feathers,mane, and tail, just the way I like them!! Definately post more pics of him and his foals!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 19, 2011)

Lindi-loo said:


> OH Yes very handsome boy..I love the way hes showing off to the ladies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL Now I need to go and change my pants. Lol


----------



## Wings (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I'm glad you all enjoyed the pics and I really appreciate the compliments, so does Tinker!

He has really settled into his herd today, he is a very relaxed stallion and is content to graze right in amongst the mares if there is nothing going on. Although he does nick off to patrol the paddock every now and again which I love watching.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 20, 2011)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Wings said:


> Well today my stallion, Tinker, got a break from all this boring hand serving and went out to his mares.
> 
> Of course I brought the camera along.
> 
> ...


----------

